# Capodanno 2013: Eventi, feste, locali, Concerti in piazza, Roma, Milano Firenze



## admin (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Capodanno 2013: Eventi, feste, locali, Concerti in piazza, Roma, Milano Firenze*

*Tutti gli eventi* della notte di San Silvestro, *Capodanno 2013*, in tutte le città italiane: *Concerti in Piazza*, Locali, *Discoteche*, Parchi divertimento

A* Roma* la notte del *31 Dicembre 2012*, San Silvestro, andrà in scena il *concerto di Pino Daniele, Mario Biondi e J-Ax ai fori imperiali*. Si parte alle 22 e prosegue fino a notte fonda. La *metropolitana di Roma *allungherà gli *orari* per offrire un servizio più lungo a chi vorrà girare la capitale.

Sempre a Roma, Tre locali come *Spazio900, Room e Salone Delle Fontane* si uniscono. Un unico biglietto permetterà di spaziare liberamente tra le varie sale disponibili del Salone delle Fontane. Vari tipi di musica: Commerciale, Ibiza Party. Special guest *Joe Claussell*

Alle porte di Roma, *Valmontone*, andrà in scena il Capodanno del parco giochi *Rainbow Magicland*. Il parco sarà aperto dalle 19 del 31 Dicembre alle 6 del 1 Gennaio. Il programma della nottata di San Silvestro prevede *Teatro*, *musica*, DJ ed ospiti famosi come* Enzo Salvi,* *i soliti ******* e Guido Lembo. Spettacoli per famiglie, bambini e ragazzi. E' possibile prenotare anche 3 tipi di cenoni.

*Il Capodanno 2013 di Milano*, invece, si svolgerà principalmente in* Piazza Duomo*: dalle 20 alle 22 suoneranno diverse band della scena musicale meneghina. Dalle 22 concerto di *Giuliano Palma*. Si aspetterà, e si supererà, il nuovo anno con il concerto di *Vinicio Capossela *che suonerà fino all' 1,30. Al *Castello Sforzesco*, invece, ci saranno eventi dedicati ai bambini: caccia al tesoro e cantastorie.

Per celebrare il Capodanno 2013 di *Firenze*, tutti in *Piazza della Stazione* per il Concerto dei *Subsonica
*
Riportate di seguito gli eventi che si terranno nella vostra città!


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2012)

Aggiornato primo post. Concerto di Capodanno ai fori imperiali con Pino Daniele, Mario Biondi e J-Ax


----------

